

My first exit - martinkl
http://www.yes-no-cancel.co.uk/2009/11/30/my-first-exit/

======
wallflower
Congratulations! I really like the "My First Sony" analogy. The start of more
good things to come. Another verification of Scala for real products.

If you're at liberty to divulge, how did you connect with Red Gate?

    
    
      "Ask HN: Rate my startup, Go Test It (cross-browser testing)"
    

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=883049>

~~~
jedc
Red Gate hosts the Springboard program (similar to YC, but Red Gate doesn't
take an equity stake). Even before that, they hosted the "accidentals", a
group of startups from in & around Cambridge (UK). Martin was part of the
accidentals.

More on that here: [http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/08/the-accidental-
in...](http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2009/08/the-accidental-
incubator.html)

~~~
bumblebird
They're all microsofty though :/ puts me off a bit.

~~~
jedc
I felt that way a bit until I met the people at Red Gate and saw what they're
with the local startup community. While Cambridge has a great history of
startups (ARM and a lot of other high-tech companies) it's not particularly
friendly for small startups. Red Gate is helping a LOT, with desk space and a
good vibe. I'm really not a MSFT fan, but I'm a huge fan of Red Gate.

~~~
bumblebird
Good to know, I may be moving to the area soon, so I'll certainly check them
out some more.

~~~
jedc
If you are, be sure to sign up with the CamTechMeetup!

<http://www.meetup.com/Cambridge-Tech-Meetup/> <http://www.camtechmeetup.com>

Disclaimer: I started it. :)

~~~
bumblebird
Cool, thanks :)

------
teej
Is it appropriate, or even legal, to disclose your investors' ROI in your
company?

~~~
riffer
If the answer is 15x and it just happened, how upset is the investor really
going to get?

~~~
teej
Perhaps the culture around this is changing in the US, but I take financial
privacy -very- seriously. The kickbacks an investor gets from an investment
should be implicitly private.

